# Buying a Dump Trailer, need help..



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a new 10k dump trailer.
I have been looking at them for quite some time and here is what I think I want in a trailer. Scissor lift or double cylinder lift. 10 ga floor, atleast 5,000lb axles with brakes of couse. Spreader gate that is also a barn door style gate. And it has to be able to charge the battery through the 7point plug. Anyone have any thoughts or experience on any of these options? Or, is there something that I should not go without? 

I don't really have a manufacturer preference. 

My question is this however, I have heard people talking about how much cheaper dump trailers are in the Tennessee area. Is there a factory that sells directly to the public down there or someting? If so I would have no problem tking a road trip to save some hard earned money. Or even a road trip else where ..
Thanks..


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

It seems like you know the features you are looking for - just dont forget that the load can very easily exceed the tow limits of most vehicles and they are very easy to overload, especially at the fill station.
They are very handy however and have a million uses  
Good luck in the hunt!

Duc


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *- just dont forget that the load can very easily exceed the tow limits of most vehicles and they are very easy to overload, especially at the fill station.
> Duc *


Duc,

I got that covered with the Dodge CTD. It was in my train of thought however.. 
I recently 'Almost" sold my 8,200lb travel trailer to a lady that just loved it. She said she would have the money as soon as she goes to the bank in the morning. She had a Yukon Denali and the trailer exceeded the tow weight.. I turned two other people away while i was waiting for her to go to the bank !!! I was not a happy camper... 
I finally sold it to a guy that the very first thing he asked was the weight. 
A little homework goes a long way when buying trailers of any kind.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

KTM,

There are quite a few trailer manufacturers around Nashville but most of the folks selling trailers in this area go up to Sikeston, MO. There are a ton of trailer manufacturers there and they seem to have the best prices. My trailer is a Jamar 14' car hauler with 24 inch metal siding around the entire sides except the back which has a channel to hold 2 x 6's for the tailgate. Below is a few links to trailer manufacturers there.

www.biltritetrailers.com/ 

www.jjnent.com/

www.retcotrailers.com/

www.sikestontrailers.com/ 

www.constructiontrailers.net/home.asp 

http://www.jamartrailers.com/


I have personally dealt with JaMar MFG and can say they build a stout trailer from my personal use and I also contracted to have them build some special custom built trailers for hauling helicopter rotor blades while I was still on active duty. Not sure if they make a dump trailer but they may if you ask. 

If you do decide to go to Sikeston, be sure to take the time to treat yourself to a meal at Lamberts Cafe, home of the throwed rolled and voted one of the 10 best places to eat in America by the Travel Channel. 

Lambert's Cafe 

I took the wife and kids to eat there a few years ago when I drove up to Sikeston to pick up some trailer parts and we all loved it.


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

Chief,

That would be a good little haul all the way to Mo. for me. I live in Md. I think the money I saved would just end up in the gas tank. 
I will check out the links though, I am not stuck on one manufacturer and i just might stumble onto the trailer I like. Thanks.


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

My friend has a 12 ft pj dump trailer. Dual 7000lb axles. I have borrowed it a couple times it tows great. I would take a look at pj trailers if you are interested.
Evan


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

Evan,

PJ trailers are on the top of my list. I like the axles and the powder coat paint. I also like the tailgate options and their overall quality. 
Does your buddy want to sell his ???


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

hahha actually he has mentioned moving from the 12 ft to the 14 ft model. He said I can have dibs on the trailer when he does upgrade.  Hopefully its sooned than later that he wants to upgrade
Evan


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Live Oak said:


> KTM,
> 
> There are quite a few trailer manufacturers around Nashville but most of the folks selling trailers in this area go up to Sikeston, MO. There are a ton of trailer manufacturers there and they seem to have the best prices. My trailer is a Jamar 14' car hauler with 24 inch metal siding around the entire sides except the back which has a channel to hold 2 x 6's for the tailgate. Below is a few links to trailer manufacturers there.
> 
> ...


Cool place! We have a Lambert's here in Foley.


----------

